# Looking for a Master Hunter Stud, Close to North Central Kansas



## greyhoundgang (Jul 20, 2014)

We are looking to breed a nice YLF, OFA Good, Great Hunting Lines. Looking for a Master Hunter. Located in Kansas. 785 476 5555


----------

